# Unknown, uncontrollable White mold



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a display tank that had frogs in it for quite a few years, and then I sold the frogs and kept everything else in it (plants, dwarf white isos, temperate springs, etc). This type of mold appeared that the isos and springs don't appear to eat, and I am unsure how to deal with it. Attached is a picture of the mold (it doesn't look like any of the molds that appear when just setting up a tank). 

Does anybody have an advice on how to get rid of this mold? I tried manually removing most of it but that hasn't, and most likely won't, solve the problem.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

If the vivarium is frog free I would recommend using 3% hydrogen peroxide mixed in a 1:1 ratio with RO water in your spray bottle. Spray the entire vivarium to kill spores.

I have used this in a slightly weaker dilution even in a tank with frogs with good results. Spraying with 'tadpole tea' also helped but nowhere near as much as hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

People constantly over estimate and over emphasize the ability of isopods and springtails to consume fungi. Many fungi are able to grow at a much much faster rate than the microfauna can handle. Yes they do eat some but when people start claiming that these invertebrates will keep a fungal bloom in check they are incorrect. 

The problem with attempting to utilize hydrogen peroxide to control it is that this isn't going to do anything about any growths you can't see. Your best option is to just wait for it to exhaust its nutrients or the conditions change from favoring its growth. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

